

Long-Term Pitfalls That Entrepreneurs Forget  - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/five-long-term-pitfalls-that-entrepreneurs-forget/

======
borisfowler
Long term planning is important and I bet most people do not take this into
account when they go through their startup phase.

